# FEZ | Al-Qarawiyyin (Oldest University the world)



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The University of Al-Karaouine or Al-Qarawiyyin (Arabic: جامعة القرويين‎) (other transliterations of the name include Qarawiyin, Kairouyine, Kairaouine, Qairawiyin, Qaraouyine, Quaraouiyine, Quarawin, and Qaraouiyn) is a university located in Fes, Morocco. Founded in 859, as a religious school, the university is one of the leading spiritual and educational centers of the Muslim world. It is recognized by the Guinness Book of World Records as the oldest degree-granting university in the world.

Al Karaouine University played a leading role in the cultural and academic relations between the Islamic world and Europe in the middle ages. One of the greatest non-Muslim alumni of the university was the Jewish philosopher and theologian Maimonides (1135-1204), who studied under Abdul Arab Ibn Muwashah.The cartographer Mohammed al-Idrisi (d. 1166), whose maps aided European exploration in the Renaissance is said to have lived in Fes for some time, suggesting that he may have worked or studied at Al Karaouine. The university has produced numerous scholars who have strongly influenced the intellectual and academic history of the Muslim world. Among these are Ibn Rushayd al-Sabti (d. 1321), Mohammed Ibn al-Hajj al-Abdari al-Fasi (d. 1336), Abu Imran al-Fasi (d. 1015), a leading theorist of the Maliki school of Islamic jurisprudence, and Leo Africanus, a renowned traveler and writer.

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Feuillu*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *najib SINJER*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *najib SINJER*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *najib SINJER*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *najib SINJER*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Tim Proffitt-White*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *najib SINJER*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.visitfes.org/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.visitfes.org/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.visitfes.org/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.visitfes.org/


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Truly a gem, in every sense of the word !


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

nice


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

My grandfather and his father studied there :yes:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

al fiqh al islamiyyah sayeth the book ....is it a religion-only academy?


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey Pivra, According to its webpage nowadays they teach Theology, Islamic law and the Arabic language.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

MoroccanChica said:


> Hey Pivra, According to its webpage nowadays they teach Theology, Islamic law and the Arabic language.


so its like Azhar?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

^^ Yes but Al Azhar is more prestigious


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

mattesrene.com


----------

